# Deciding on continuing root tabs vs DIY co2 or fluorish



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi there!
I was wondering if you could help me decide on what to choose to encourage my plants to do better. None of them are dying, but I think everything has halted in growing. I don't want crazy growth, but I would like my tiger lotus to grow and some others to get taller. 

I've only been using root tabs, which have worked. My amazons, rather than growing wide leaves, are tall and narrow. Some plants respond to root tabs better than others.

I've been toying with the idea of making a DIY c02..but I have no idea how to start or what to do 

And not sure what Flourish is used for..does that stuff work for plants?

Thanks for reading and offering any advice!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't used either root tabs or flourish, and CO2 addresses a different problem from those 2.

What kind of substrate do you have? What kind of lighting?


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

setting up a DIY yeast based CO2 reactor is very simple. read this guide

you don't need a any sealant as long as you make the hole smaller than the tube. Keep it very simple, just the coke bottle and the airline tube. I have DIY CO2 and root tabs in my tank (its been there for 5 days) but so far i haven't seen a big difference yet.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

GAT said:


> setting up a DIY yeast based CO2 reactor is very simple. read this guide
> 
> you don't need a any sealant as long as you make the hole smaller than the tube. Keep it very simple, just the coke bottle and the airline tube. I have DIY CO2 and root tabs in my tank (its been there for 5 days) but so far i haven't seen a big difference yet.


thanks. I'll give it a go. I wasn't very good at making science projects in high school!

solarz ..I have white gravel. Not the white painted stuff, but the porous sand blasted stuff. The light I have is Power Glo..got it from BAs a few months back.

I attached a photo


----------

